# Solved: Client backup cmd script using robocopy.exe - completed and working



## ivand (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey all,

Well this place helped me write my first cmd script so i would like to share it with you all and hope you enjoy it.

This particular script allows you to back up selected files or folders from a client computer through to a server after answering a couple of questions.

Its a great script but unfortunantly i have no need for it as it does not meet our requirements any more (note i only wrote it last week  ).

The script comes with a backup version, and a restore version... so the theory is that you can back up selected files and folders from one client to the server, then restore it from the server to a new client, all with simple prompts.

I have also commented throughout the batch file as much as i could so hopefully it should be fairly easy for any admin guys using it.

The items it backs up are:

My documents
Desktop
Favorites
All pst files on the system
NK2 file - outlook file that remembers email addresses when creating new email and entering email it automatically suggests previously used email addresses
Outlook signatures

Its easy to add extra things to this script aswell. Also it is fairly easy to create it to do all of the backups without any prompts...

basically this is a batch file that is simple, but i spend a day or so writing it, and im proud of my crappy script so if anyone can find any use for it please do try it.
(now i just have to work out how i upload it)...

Thank you and commends are definately welcome 

Regards,
Ivan


----------

